# Dodgy local garage, what would you do?



## spannerhead (Sep 5, 2009)

So I took my Hymer into the local van garage for a cam belt change.

Went to collect it yesterday and the cam belt is done, but now the alternator light is on and it's not charging. They were going to let me pay in full and drive off like that!

I also got them to check the fault on the air suspension (they found out the line on one side is faulty) and check where the oil leak is coming from on the engine, turns out it the sump gasket, they got it jet washed.

So the bill was meant to be £295 including the jet wash and an hour to locate the airline fault. I paid them £235.

I can do the sump gasket and airline no problem (got the tools and a bit of experience).

Question is, do I take it back for them to sort out the alternator problem (I've got a receipt for a new one 2 years ago so I would think the alternator itself is ok) and pay them the £70 I owe them for the other work, or do I investigate myself?

And if the whole area has been jet washed do you think that could have done it?


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

I think the first thing to do is talk to the garage,air your grievances,see what their response is and then decide how to proceed.


----------



## spannerhead (Sep 5, 2009)

They've said to bring it back in and they will take a look, but if it's anything new like the alternator is toast then they will have to charge me. This may be fair enough but as you know with garages there is a lot of trust involved and it's the first time I've used them and I really don't trust them.

I'm wondering if I'm better to use the £60 I saved and take it to a different garage, or just try to sort it myself - might try that first anyway, might be something simple!


----------



## crusader (Jul 5, 2012)

" there is a lot of trust involved and its the first time ive used them and i really dont trust them " :lol: , if it was me i would have been scared to start it in the first place :roll: . jim


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

obviously you are not happy with them, will not be truly happy with what they say next either, so the answer is take it elsewhere. I would that's for sure, there are plenty of places to choose from I would imagine close by. How about a mobile mechanic, he only has to test and check the charging circuit and the alternator.

Just as a matter of interest, have you looked to see if there is any loose wires at the alternator, try spraying some wd40 to disperse any damp that might be still there, it sounds as if the jet engine wash could have dislodged a cable. But I would go the mobile chap route, they have to rely on a good rep to get work.

cabby


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

You have a PM.

cabby


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

They have put the fan belt back on havent they?

You have to be careful when jet washing engines. Most places that do steam cleaning will ask you to sign a disclaimer.

May need to be a new alternator which isnt too bad but you could do without it I bet.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

They have allowed water from the jet washing to enter the electrics in the alternator. Hopefully it will dry out and be fine.


----------



## spannerhead (Sep 5, 2009)

I'll give it over the weekend in the warm weather and see if it dries out 

I'm fairly handy with spanners and have got a volt meter, so will get underneath on Sunday and have a look. Gonna do the sump gasket and oil and filter anyway so got to get greasy


----------

